# The Witcher 2 Patch 1.2 Morgen - Mit FRISEUR-DLC



## M4xw0lf (2. Juni 2011)

Abend Forum,

grade im CDP Summer Days-Livestream gesehen: Morgen kommt Patch 1.2 mit 50+ Änderungen, auch größere Balance-Tweaks und Verbesserungen werden versprochen. Alle Vorbesteller-DLCs werden enthalten sein. Auch das importieren von TW1-Saves soll verbessert worden sein - ich werd mit meinem dritten Durchgang von TW2 also nochmal warten ^^
 UUUUND: es gibt 5 neue Frisuren für Geralt   
Auch seine offenen Haare aus Teil 1 - ich denke das werde ich persönlich mal Testen. 

Schönen Abend noch, viel Spaß weiterhin mit The Witcher 


Edit: nächste "große" Ankündigung: TW2 kommt auf die XBOX360 - Wetten auf eine PS3-Version werden angenommen. Aaaber... Wayne??


Edit2: Seit kurzer Zeit ist der Patch bereit, er sollte sich automatisch beim Start des Launchers installieren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. Juni 2011)

Quellenlink?


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juni 2011)

Livestream: CDP Summer Days on USTREAM: This is the channel for the CDP Summer Conference that will broadcast live on June 2nd, 2011. Tune in for great info from CDP R...
Also bisher nichts in Textform festgehalten


----------



## Tobucu (2. Juni 2011)

Kann mich nur wage erinnern aber ich hab im Vorfeld in einer Computerzeitschrift gelesen das man die Frisur ändern können soll.
Ist aber schon paar Monate her. Finde gut das es auch eingehalten wird.

Wenn das Spiel schon Xbox Controller unterstützt ist eine Consolenumsetzung auch nicht abwegig.


----------



## Woiferl94 (2. Juni 2011)

Die bemühen sich ja mit den Patches find ich klasse


----------



## namoet (2. Juni 2011)

ein vernünftiges balancing wäre echt wünschenswert. ich spiele uaf normal und muss etliche szenen nochmals machen. das war im ersten teil nicht ganz so hart.

ansonsten typisch tw: nachträglich da game (ohne kohle dafür zu verlangen) aufzuwerten. war beim ersten teil mit der enhanced edition auch so.


----------



## Stricherstrich (2. Juni 2011)

namoet schrieb:


> ein vernünftiges balancing wäre echt wünschenswert. ich spiele uaf normal und muss etliche szenen nochmals machen. das war im ersten teil nicht ganz so hart.
> 
> ansonsten typisch tw: nachträglich da game (ohne kohle dafür zu verlangen) aufzuwerten. war beim ersten teil mit der enhanced edition auch so.


 

Ist doch geil das es so schwer ist, einfach immer öfters Spielen irgendwann schaffste es auf der schwierigsten


----------



## Tobucu (2. Juni 2011)

Stricherstrich schrieb:


> Ist doch geil das es so schwer ist, einfach immer öfters Spielen irgendwann schaffste es auf der schwierigsten


 Ist halt ein Spiel für Erwachsene.
Für Kindergeburtstag gibst ne Wii


----------



## seltsam (2. Juni 2011)

Und da sieht man mal wieder,das sich auch ein PC Spiel sehr gut verkaufen kann,wenn der Entwickler und Co. mal den Finger aus dem Ar....sch bekommt.
Satte 400 000 mal alleine in der ersten Woche. Und das ganz ohne die Konsolen


----------



## Ready (3. Juni 2011)

Gute Arbeit soll ja auch gut entlohnt werden


----------



## Seabound (3. Juni 2011)

iCH HAB NOCH NICH ma den ersten Patch gezogen. Stecke im ersten Akt und hab dann aufgehört, da ich lieber League of Legends zocke.  Irgendwie fand ich Witcher 2 nicht mehr so gut wie der erste Teil... Mal schauen. Wird auch wieder so ein Spiel wie Fallout 3, dass ich so über 2 bis 3 Jahre zocke. Immer ma so alle 2 Wochen für ne Stunde. Das reicht dann auch.


----------



## oneofone (3. Juni 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Quellenlink?


 
Patch 1.2 - thewitcher.com


----------



## Balder (3. Juni 2011)

Naja der Patch ist ja nicht schlecht, allerdings Punk 17 stößt mir schon wieder sauer auf.

"17. Islamic–themed and similar textures have been deleted and/or replaced. "
Wozu dies denn bitte schön ? 
Als nächstes bitte noch die nackten Frauen heraus nehmen da sich die Schwarzer und andere Frauen daran stören und natürlich noch das Blut editieren.


----------



## MG42 (3. Juni 2011)

Viel wichtiger als dieser äußerliche Schickimickikrimskrams ist für mich eine komplett begehbare Welt, bei der man ohne Umwege den direkten Weg laufen kann...  auch wenn er durch die Pampa führt...


----------



## böhser onkel (3. Juni 2011)

ich hab mit mit dem G 35 da keinen Sound, hoffentlich beheben die das .

Hab das spiel jetzt seit ner woche da liegen und kanns net daddeln, wegen em Sound


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2011)

Balder schrieb:


> Naja der Patch ist ja nicht schlecht, allerdings Punk 17 stößt mir schon wieder sauer auf.
> 
> "17. Islamic–themed and similar textures have been deleted and/or replaced. "
> Wozu dies denn bitte schön ?
> Als nächstes bitte noch die nackten Frauen heraus nehmen da sich die Schwarzer und andere Frauen daran stören und natürlich noch das Blut editieren.


 
Über den Punkt wundere ich mich auch. Mir fallen beim besten Willen keine "islamischen" Texturen ein? 
Vielleicht geht es um so Arabesken-artige Verzierungen wie z.b. Iorveth auf seinem Köcher hat... vermutlich sind da drin blasphemische Botschaften zu lesen 



böhser onkel schrieb:


> ich hab mit mit dem G 35 da keinen Sound, hoffentlich beheben die das .
> 
> Hab das spiel jetzt seit ner woche da liegen und kanns net daddeln, wegen em Sound




Steht im Changelog als behobener Fehler drin, also sollte es gehen


----------



## estimate (3. Juni 2011)

Kannst ja mal das hier probieren:
The Witcher 2 G35 FIX (without uninstalling Logite... - Logitech Forums


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Juni 2011)

Ich muss schon sagen, ich finde es super-klasse, dass CD Project Red sich so um das Spiel kümmert und konsequent Fehler ausmerzt, und dazu noch kostenlose DLCs bringt. Wenn ich mir dagegen Crytek anschaue, die über 2 Monate brauchen, um bei Crysis 2 erstmal ein (immer noch nicht vernünftiges) Grafik-Optionsmenü zu implementieren, dann kann ich nur sagen:

Hut ab CD Project Red, shame on Crytek!


----------



## Omach (3. Juni 2011)

Patches inkl. neuer Features im Wochentakt, die Polen machen das echt klasse!

Fast alle Fehler und Unstimmigkeiten, die mir bisher aufgefallen sind, scheinen behoben worden zu sein, genial.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juni 2011)

Echt super von CD Project so hurtig die Patches regnen zu lassen.
Sogar mit neuen Features. 
Da können sich viele Entwickler eine Scheibe abschneiden.

Hoffentlich verkauft sich die Konsolenversion auch so gut.


----------



## MG42 (3. Juni 2011)

Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Echt super von CD Project so hurtig die Patches regnen zu lassen.
> Sogar mit neuen Features.
> Da können sich viele Entwickler eine Scheibe abschneiden.
> 
> Hoffentlich verkauft sich die Konsolenversion auch so gut.



Oder einfach warten bis wirklich das i-tüpfelchen sitzt drauf ist (und dann kaufen)...
Aber langfristig macht das keinen Unterschied, es lohnt sich doch nicht, das Game solange im Labor zu lassen bis es zwar fertig aber keinem gefällt...
Am besten einfach eine lauffähige Version auf dem Markt bringen, wo später noch ein wenig _vielAnpassungsspielraum_ bleibt.

Achja, wenn die Krüppelversion von den Konsoleros akzeptiert würde, wäre da sicher ein größerer Absatzmarkt aus für das Nischenprodukt PC...


----------



## belle (3. Juni 2011)

namoet schrieb:


> ein vernünftiges balancing wäre echt wünschenswert. ich spiele uaf normal und muss etliche szenen nochmals machen. das war im ersten teil nicht ganz so hart.
> 
> ansonsten typisch tw: nachträglich da game (ohne kohle dafür zu verlangen) aufzuwerten. war beim ersten teil mit der enhanced edition auch so.


 
Du musst nur richtig ausweichen.  Das passt schon. Ich finde den normalen Modus ziemlich gut, schön knackig, aber nicht zu schwer.


----------



## El Sativa (3. Juni 2011)

Endlich wieder ein spiel, wo sich der kauf lohnt.
patches werden mit bonusmaterial ausgestattet, bzw. wird das was verbessert werden kann, auch angegangen.
kundenfreundlichkeit ist neben qualität für mich eine kaufentscheidung. was soll ich mit nem game, wo moderne grafik etc. versprochen wurde und sich im nachhinein herausstellt, das die software nur den grund hat, die aktionäre zufrieden zu stellen.
da ist dann ein spiel wie "the witcher 2" das beispiel, welches sich aus der masse positiv hervorhebt.


----------



## alm0st (3. Juni 2011)

belle schrieb:


> Du musst nur richtig ausweichen.  Das passt schon. Ich finde den normalen Modus ziemlich gut, schön knackig, aber nicht zu schwer.



Richtig. Man sich auch viel um seine Ausrüstung kümmern und für stetige Verbesserungen sorgen, dann gibts auch kein Problem 

@ TOPIC

Hoffentlich kommt der Patch pünktlich heute Abend, das Wetter fürs WE schaut ne so prall aus, das wär dann optimal


----------



## Borkenkaefer (3. Juni 2011)

Naja, nachdem ichs schon durch hab ist es mir nicht so wichtig wann der patch kommt.
Fürs zweite mal durchspielen muss eh etwas Zeit vergehen


----------



## dr_breen (3. Juni 2011)

Und da ist er.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2011)

In der Tat, ich hab ihn auch grad installiert.


----------



## 6erPasch (3. Juni 2011)

Jo Patch ist raus...
Aber bei mir kommt die Fehlermeldung "Installierte Spielversion ist ungültig oder unvollständig" und der Patch wird nicht installiert.
Dabei habe ich das Spiel gekauft und registriert?!

Jetzt könnte man auf die Idee kommen einfach Patch 1.2 weg zu lassen und ohne zu zocken...
das Problem ist jedoch, dass der Launcher gleich nach Start des Spiels versucht den Patch zu installieren und ich gar nicht auf "Spiel starten" drücken kann.

Hat jemand einen Lösungsvorschlag??

Grüße


----------



## Traumatica (3. Juni 2011)

Hab das gleiche Problem. Hast du den Patch via Launcher runtergeladen oder direkt von der Website?

*Edit: Lösung:* Den Launcher als Administrator starten, dann wird der Patch korrekt installiert.


----------



## 6erPasch (3. Juni 2011)

@Traumatica:
Danke für den Tipp, aber meine Neuinstallation hat auch geholfen


----------



## davehimself (3. Juni 2011)

die frisuren funktionieren bei mir leider nicht. ich bekomme immer die gleiche. einen sehr hässligen kurzhaarschnitt, egal welchen haarschnitt ich wähle. hat noch jemand das problem ?

edit: neuinstallation hat das problem behoben. nur nervig, dass das nach jedem patch erfolgen muss, damit alles funktioniert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2011)

davehimself schrieb:


> die frisuren funktionieren bei mir leider nicht. ich bekomme immer die gleiche. einen sehr hässligen kurzhaarschnitt, egal welchen haarschnitt ich wähle. hat noch jemand das problem ?
> 
> edit: neuinstallation hat das problem behoben. nur nervig, dass das nach jedem patch erfolgen muss, damit alles funktioniert.


 
Bei mir gings bisher jedes mal ohne Probleme, also ist es wohl kein generelles Problem der Software.


----------



## AMD (6. Juni 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich muss schon sagen, ich finde es super-klasse, dass CD Project Red sich so um das Spiel kümmert und konsequent Fehler ausmerzt, und dazu noch kostenlose DLCs bringt. Wenn ich mir dagegen Crytek anschaue, die über 2 Monate brauchen, um bei Crysis 2 erstmal ein (immer noch nicht vernünftiges) Grafik-Optionsmenü zu implementieren, dann kann ich nur sagen:
> 
> Hut ab CD Project Red, shame on Crytek!


 Lächerlich nun hier über C2/Crytek zu heulen...
Crytek hat auch schon einige Patches für C2 veröffentlicht und bloß weil da nicht 100 Grafikoptionen möglich sind, muss nicht immer gleich geweint werden...
echt ey >_>

Topic: Netter Patch! Nachher mal installieren...


----------

